# Repeat Pap Smear



## stonecm (Jan 15, 2013)

Good morning,
Does anyone know the appropriate CPT code to report a repeat pap smear due to abnormal findings? I have seen mixed information, such as bill the pap smear code 88142 with modifier 76, or bill an office visit code 99212. I was hoping someone could offer a link or any written evidence to use one code or another.. or if you've been working with an OBGYN what procedure you have in place for billing repeat procedures. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 15, 2013)

88142 is not a code for the act of performing the pap, it is a code for the path lab to use to prep the slides.  There is no procedure code for performing the pap it is part of the office visit.


----------



## TYSON1234 (Jan 21, 2013)

Why couldn't you bill Q0091? For instance, BCBS wants you to bill G0101 with Q0091 when a patient comes in for a repeat pap.


----------



## amitkumar_s (Jan 22, 2013)

For abnormal pap smear we are not billing Q0091 -as it is used for screening.For abnormal pap smear we need to bill only E&M.


----------



## llskld (Jan 29, 2013)

Check out ACOG's website. Depending on your type of lab you can bill for the pap test. We bill and o/v and the pap charge.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 29, 2013)

llskld said:


> Check out ACOG's website. Depending on your type of lab you can bill for the pap test. We bill and o/v and the pap charge.



unless you are performeing the lab analysis in your office you cannot bill the 8xxxx code as a pap code, it is not a pa code it is a code for the lab to use to take you specimen and prepare the slides for path review.


----------

